# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Hoe omgaan met sexlust die niet wordt beantwoord?

## v2nes

De titel zegt het al. Hoe moet ik omgaan met de sexlust die niet wordt beantwoord door mijn man?
al een tijd gaat het al niet zo lekker op dat vlak, maar ik kan er niet meer mee omgaan.
Ik sta een paar dagen per maand echt op springen zo zin heb ik dan in sex.
Al ik toenadering zoek gaat hij er niet op in.
daardoor haal ik van alles in me kop en word ik onzeker en ben emotioneel een wrak

----------


## ikke64

Mijn ervaring is dat je daar nooit mee leert omgaan. Dit moet veranderen. Hij moet veranderen anders blijft het aan jou, jullie, jullie relatie knagen.....

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Beste v2nes,

Ten eerste; vervelend dat jouw gevoelens niet beantwoordt worden! Ik snap dat je hierdoor onzeker en gefrustreerd kunt raken. Wat belangrijk is om te weten; heb je enig idee waarom jouw man terughoudend is en/of heb je weleens met hem over dit onderwerp gesproken? Bij dergelijke problemen is het wel belangrijk dat er communicatie ontstaat over dit onderwerp en over de oorzaak van deze (door jou) ongewenste situatie.
Ik ben benieuwd naar jouw reactie hieromtrent!

Hartelijke groet,

Richard.

----------


## v2nes

We hebbers er vaker over gehad. En ik augustus gevolg van hem vernomen dat het is omdat hij bang is dat ik zwanger wordt.
Ik ben al een tijd van de pil af omdat we kinderen wouden.
Dat sloeg voor bij in als een bom. Ik had het niet zien aankomen.
Ik dus volgende dag condooms gehaald.
Een paar weken later gingen we op vakantie en daar hebben we heerlijk genoten van elkaar. Maar sinds we thuis zijn gebeurd er niks.
Ook weinig contact. Alleen af en tot streling op mijn been ofzo.
hij heeft een incomplete dwarslaesie, is veel moe en heeft sinds anderhalve jaar een verlamde hand door fout ziekenhuis.
Maar vroeger ging het wel goed tussen de lakens.
We zijn nu vijf jaar een stel.
Het ie natuurlijk al niet makkelijk met een dwarslaesie om sex te hebben.
Eerst kont het niet toen een oplossing gevonden daarmee werkte het niet meer. Toen op langer wachtlijst voor operatie. 
Tijdens wachttijd hadden we veel contact.
Nu de operatie nu bijna twee jaar geleden is gebeurd is er weinig intimiteit.

----------


## jansenpaula82

Al eens een 'opwekkend' drankje ofzo geprobeerd? Misschien een kruidenthee? Daar zou je ens op kunne googlen. Een sterke gember thee of koffie is ook te proberen. En als hij in e avond geen puf meer heeft, misschien dan eens ovedag proberen? Blijf er vooral over praten en geef de moet niet op. Alle stellen kunnen zo'n periode hebben.
kunnen jullie niet eens lekker een weekendje weg gaan? Lekker helemaal ontspannen, net als in de vakantie?

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Als ik hoor wat je nu zegt, lijkt er wel een verband te zijn tussen de operatie van jouw man en jullie sexleven. Ik kan dit zelf niet precies beoordelen, ik ben geen arts, maar misschien is het wel zo dat de lichamelijke ongemakken van jouw man er toe hebben geleidt dat hij er moeite mee heeft om te vrijen? Ook kunnen er nog psychische zaken meespelen, het zelfvertrouwen kan bijvoorbeeld aangetast zijn. Ik zou zeker de moeite nemen om hiermee naar de huisarts te gaan en wellicht kunnen jullie vervolgens gespecialiseerde hulp ontvangen om de oorzaak voor de problemen helder te gaan krijgen. Succes!

----------


## v2nes

Het is juist het punt dat hij het niet zo heeft met hulp.
Hij heeft ook zijn psychisch aandoeningen. Shizotipische persoonlijkheid stoornis.
Voor de operatie had hij ook lichamelijke klachten toen konden we wel samen genieten.
Ik ga na het weekend er met hem over praten. 
En dan kijken hoe het verder gaat. 
Ik laat hem schep merken dat ik hem mis en dat ik zin in hem hebt. Maar helaas.
Ik hou jullie op de hoogde

----------


## ikke64

Waarom wachten tot na het weekend? Probeer dit zo snel mogelijk op te lossen. Uitstel is echt niet de beste oplossing. Ondanks dat ik weet hoe moeilijk het is/kan zijn om dit soort gesprekken te beginnen. 
De partner heeft vaak zo iets van: al weer, hebben we het toch al over gehad. Moet dat, ik vind dat niet belangrijk. enz. enz. 
Probeer hem er van te doordringen dat het voor jou wel erg belangrijk is. En dat je hier echt onder lijd. Misschien is het ook wel handig om uit te vinden hoe het nu met zijn/jou/jullie kinderwens is. Sucsex.

----------


## Rbossie

Hoi,

Lichamelijke klachten kunnen nooit een belemmering zijn om seks in wat voor vorm dan ook te hebben. Zelf heb ik een spierziekte, ook dat gaat niet altijd even makkelijk maar wordt flink narrig als ik geen seks zou hebben. Seks is in mijn ogen ook het bindmiddel van een relatie. Door seks praat je beter met elkaar, het verhoogt het knuffelgehalte, je kunt daarna makkelijker problemen bespreken ect. Maar je hebt het ook gewoon nodig. Seks doet veel meer met je lijf dan je denkt. Maar praten met een man is en blijft heel erg moeilijk. Hoe maak je iets bespreekbaar en dan nog over een onderwerp als seks. Misschien is er iets dat hij ervaart als falen, dat ligt voor een man super gevoelig en snel uiten zal hij dit niet. Toch moet het ergens bespreekbaar worden alleen is die eerste stap zo moeilijk. Geef aan hoe erg je de intimiteit mist en misschien kun je afspreken eerst weer eens gewoon lekker tegen elkaar aan te liggen en gewoon maar te zien wat er gebeurd. Streling doet wonderen en als de drempel een keer weer is verlaagd gaat het wee makkelijker maar wordt het juist door het hebben van seks ook veel beter bespreekbaar. Jezelf kwetsbaar opstellen, zeggen dat je niet zonder kan geeft in bedekte termen lust aan. Dat streelt de ego en mannen zijn daar heel gevoelig voor. Probeer het eens. Bij ons lukte het uiteindelijk ook en het wordt er allemaal weer zoveel beter door. en relatie zonde seks.. ik geloof er niet in.

----------


## v2nes

We hebben er over gepraat ,maar we zijn er nog lang niet.
Het had me zoveel stress dat ik er een paar dagen tussen uit ben geweest om te ontspannen en Na te denken.
Bij hem werkte het precies het tegenovergestelde. Hij werd er depressief van.
Die paar dagen er tussen uit heeft me heel goed gedaan.
toen ik thuis kwam hebben we weer gepraat. Het heeft ook veel met irritaties te maken.
We gaan het nu eerst zelf proberen. Als er binnen twee maanden geen verbetering is gaan we in therapie.

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Het is inderdaad goed om hierover eerst samen te gaan praten. Wat ik je daarbij wil adviseren is; probeer zoveel mogelijk begrip op te brengen ten aanzien van elkaars kijk op de zaak. Mensen zijn uniek en zullen de situatie toch altijd weer op een eigen manier beleven. Wellicht is het mogelijk om er samen uit te komen, zonder interventies.
Wanneer blijkt dat jullie er toch niet uitkomen samen, dan zou je inderdaad kunnen overwegen samen in therapie te gaan.
Ik wil je er wel op wijzen dat ik zelf ook relatietherapie kan verzorgen, mocht het zo zijn dat je hier behoefte aan hebt en/of meer informatie wilt, dan kun je die vrijblijvend bij mij opvragen. Ook een vrijblijvend kennismakingsgesprek behoort tot de mogelijkheden. Meer over relatietherapie in het algemeen: https://liefdescollege.nl/relatietherapie/

Voor nu alvast veel succes en ik hoop (en geloof ook) van harte dat er verbetering van de situatie mogelijk is!

Hartelijke groet,

Richard.

----------


## Rbossie

Waar ik dan nieuwsgierig naar ben is wat je man zelf aangeeft waar het probleem volgens hem in zit. Mannen denken over het algemeen oplossingsgericht. Dat betekent dat ze zich dan niet uiten en zelf inwendig met het probleem worstelen. Ergens moet hij dus het idee hebben waar het aan ligt maar spreekt dit dan niet uit. Is hij niet wat depressief, of zit hij met zichzelf misschien in de knoop? Ik weet niet hoe oud hij is maar het is ook een bekend verschijnsel dat mannen aan het begin van hun midlife, ergens vroeg in de 40 van dit soort problemen krijgen. Ikzelf schreef er veel over. Dat helpt de gedachten te ordenen. Vrouwen willen graag praten maar op momenten werkt dat dan averechts. Misschien dat dat wat voor hem is. Therapie is prima, dat helpt het inderdaad vlot te trekken maar het kan ook te snel komen en dan krijg je reacties die maar half gemeend zijn of nog niet rijp genoeg om het bespreekbaar te maken. Ik vind dat je er alles aan doet en het ook de tijd en ruimte geeft. Je vecht er voor om het bespreekbaar te maken en je wilt hulp inroepen. Je kunt jezelf dus echt helemaal niets verwijten. Je knokt ervoor. Ik hoop enorm voor je dat het zich oplost.

----------


## v2nes

We hebben langzaam weer lichamelijk contact.
Ik kan er weer langzaam van genieten zonder dat ik meer wil.
Ik ben echt rupsje nooit genoeg.
We zijn er nog lang niet. Met kleine stapjes gaan we vooruit.
We krijgen nu elke dag een mail over tips voor relatie. Duurt therapie in zes dagen.
Zitten erg interessante stukjes in.
Het is nog hard werken.
Hij is 38 ik 30.

----------


## Rbossie

Haha, dat is een leuke.. rupsje nooit genoeg.. Hier was het precies andersom, was ik dus de rups (bestaan er mannetjes rupsen?) Nou ja je begrijpt wel wat ik bedoel. Therapie en mannen.. pas daar wel mee op. Hij moet het echt willen want anders schiet je er niets mee op. Beter is wat je schrijft, langzaam weer wat lichamelijk contact. De drempel moet eerst even omlaag. Wat voor mannen vaak goed werkt is dat de seks juist even op de vrouw gericht is. Spreek je verlangen uit, je fantasie. Stuur hem naar de juiste plekjes door hem desnoods bij de haren te pakken. Als jij dan een orgasme krijgt voelt hij dit als iets van een overwinning. Zal wel een ego dingetje zijn. Werkt misschien niet bij alle mannen zo maar bij mij zeker wel. Het werkt ook enorm opwindend en dikke kans dat hij er zelf geil van wordt. als hij eenmaal weer een orgasme heeft gehad dan gaat praten ook veel makkelijker. Voor de seks is dat moeilijk, tijdens de seks.. nooit doen maar na de seks kun je bij wijze van spreken een auto vragen dus is de seks zelf ook goed bespreekbaar. Bedank hem een keer, ik weet het, klinkt wat overdreven maar weer dat ego dingetje. Daarna werkte het bij ons goed een afspraak te maken voor wat betreft de frequentie. Seks is plezier voor twee maar het gaat er ook om je partner te verwennen. Dat is iets wat jij best van hem mag vragen. Je kunt dan afspreken dat hij dan zelf aangeeft of hij wel zin heeft maar alleen even op jou gericht. Seks hebben betekent ook dat het libido weer op peil gaat komen. Je kunt hem uitleggen dat het dagelijks leven uit een heleboel dingen bestaat die allemaal nodig zijn en de cirkel van jullie bestaan vormen. Dat wat de cirkel samen houdt is seks of intimiteit. Zonder blijven maar heel weinig relaties in stand. Ik hoop dat jullie eruit komen. Zo zonde als een relatie voor de rest wel goed is maar zou stranden op iets wat je allebei gewoon nodig hebt. Succes en ik hoop veel plezier.

----------


## PsychosociaalHulpverlener

Fijn om te horen dat het langzaam beter gaat en dat er stapjes worden gezet!

Hartelijke groet,

Richard.

----------


## v2nes

Het ging langzaam de goede kant op. Maar dat was voor korte duur.
Met mij gaat het niet goed. Zit er helemaal doorheen.
Ik ben nu druk bezig met een brief/mail te schrijven naar hem. Over mij gevoelens en dat ik nu niet gelukkig ben.
Over een paar dagen stuur ik hem en dan is de zet aan hem.
Ik red het die twee maanden niet.we groeien alleen maar uit elkaar.
Vanavond gaan we gezellig naar de bios. 
Ik ga er het beste van maken.
Ik hou jullie op de hoogte
Ergens einde van de week weet ik meer hoe dan de situatie is

----------


## Rbossie

Hoi,

Wat vreselijk jammer dat het eerst de goede kant op lijkt te gaan en vervolgens het weer helemaal verdwijnt. Dat moet een enorme domper voor je zijn en ik begrijp dat je je daar uiterst ongelukkig bij voelt. Je gevoelens opschrijven is goed denk ik, je schrijft het van je af en kunt dan ook je gedachten erover beter ordenen en het brengt rust. Het beroerde is dat dit soort dingen vaak ook best veel tijd vragen en vooral de inzet van twee partijen. Seks lijkt zo makkelijk maar is zo een moeilijk onderwerp om bespreekbaar te maken. Jij hebt enorm behoefte aan seks / intimiteit en ik denk dat 80% van de mannen een moord doen voor een vrouw die dat in zich heeft. Schrijven is dus goed, schrijf waar je naar verlangd, wat je mist, waarom je het mist. Geef aan dat je er voor wilt vechten je oude man weer terug te krijgen maar nu niet meer weet hoe. Vraag hem om hulp hierbij en spreek bepaalde dingen af. Een soort onderhoudsdosering zeg maar die tijd wint om ook weer naar elkaar toe te groeien.
Ik hoop echt dat het je lukt. Heel veel sterkte en een dikke knuffel gewoon omdat iedereen dat nodig heeft.

----------


## v2nes

We hebben samen besloten om uit elkaar te gaan.

----------


## ikke64

Soms is dat beter..... Sterkte, en maak iets moois van je toekomst. Een toekomst waarin je wel kunt genieten.

----------

